# Just a little update...



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys!

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the kind PMs, emails, comments on my profile, thoughts, etc. I really appreciate all the concern and love you've shown.

Chris is doing much better and so am I! I have so much to be thankful for and all this has opened both our eyes, so to speak. I have been staying active and busy with things in my life I was neglecting before.

Just wanted to let y'all know i'm still alive and happier than ever.

Love you all,

Lisa


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 2, 2007)

im glad that everything is better

everyone is here for you including me

big hug


----------



## magosienne (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm glad everything's better for you and Chris.

*hugs*


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 2, 2007)

Yay! Glad things are better and you're doing well! You've been missed around here!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 2, 2007)

I am glad that everything is okay, love u and miss u!!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 2, 2007)

Glad to hear from you Lisa and really glad to hear everythings ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so happy that you left a post - I was quite concerned.

Sounds like things are improving for you both.

I look forward to hearing even better things in the future.

Big hugs to you!


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm glad everything is OK for you two guys, we were all worried and we hope to see ya around later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 2, 2007)

good to hear things are getting better, thanks for the update.........much love, xo!!


----------



## Saje (Mar 2, 2007)

thats great! Glad to hear


----------



## Shelley (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Lisa! Thank you for updating us and I am happy things are going better for you! Were here for you!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad to hear that all is well!! We love you Lisa!!


----------



## Andi (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad to hear that, Lisa!!!!!! *hugs*


----------



## LilDee (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad to hear things are going better!

Missed you girl!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 3, 2007)

Lisa, I'm so relieved and ecstatic that you're doing well!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 3, 2007)

so gald to hear you and chris are doing alot better.((hugs))


----------



## daer0n (Mar 3, 2007)

I was really concerned too!

i am so glad to know you are doing well and happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*hugs

hope to see you around soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Mar 3, 2007)

:hug:


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 3, 2007)

Lisa it's so good to hear from you! Big hugs to you and Chris.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow it's great hearing from you. I miss that twisted sence of humor that I adore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am glad things are going better for you guys!!!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm glad you're doing so well! :hug:


----------



## Kathy (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm sooo glad to hear you're doing better Lisa! We miss you around here! The Sex forum isn't the same without you!!! LOL...


----------



## Lia (Mar 3, 2007)

Yay, glad you're better, Lisa! We miss ya around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 3, 2007)

Lisa, I am happy to hear things are going better for you both. Sometimes it takes a scary event like that to open our eyes and make us realize what is important or what we have been doing "wrong". We love you here and take care *hugs*


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 3, 2007)

It's so good to hear from you!! I'm so pleased you're doing better.

:hug:


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad to hear that you're both doing better!


----------



## claire20a (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad to hear that things are ok!! Hope to see you livening up the sex forum again soon!


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad things are going well Lisa!! We miss you around here!


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 4, 2007)

Lisa, it's so good to hear from you and I'm really glad that things are going better. We miss you around here, so don't become too much of a stranger.


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

we love you, sweetie!


----------



## TylerD (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad to hear it Lisa happy your doing ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that. we miss you so much!! :eusa_pray:


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 5, 2007)

MUT is not the same without you here! But I am so glad that things are getting better for you both


----------



## Manda (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad to hear everything is okay Lisa!


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so glad things are better! I think about you often, I miss you!!!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 5, 2007)

That's great Lisa! I hope things only get better for you from here on out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad to hear that you are back! We missed you!


----------



## han (Mar 6, 2007)

glad things are better for the both of you. we miss ya


----------



## Geek (Mar 6, 2007)

Miss ya LISA, hurry back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 7, 2007)

lisa, i am sooooooooooooo happy to hear that. i really am. you deserve the best!


----------



## Sonia_K (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm glad you are doing better. I miss seeing your posts. Take care.


----------



## chocobon (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh I am so glad to hear this and I am very happy for you and Chris!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Lisa,

Heckava yeah, huh?

Good to hear that it's on the upswing for you, now, though.

Take Care.


----------



## beautynista (Mar 8, 2007)

Great to hear you and Chris are doing ok! Your absence has been greatly felt! :6: Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Mina (Mar 16, 2007)

LISA...THank you so much for letting us updated. Am glad everything is turning out fine..I hope you will com back soon to us...


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 16, 2007)

It is not the same here without you. But I am so pleased life is getting better for you both


----------



## Kathy (Apr 27, 2007)

Bumping this thread because I was wondering if anyone has heard from our Little Lisa lately??


----------



## magosienne (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah, i was wondering that too. come back, Lisa !


----------



## Geek (Apr 27, 2007)

nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 27, 2007)

aww, I miss her. I hope she is doing okay.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 27, 2007)

We miss you so much. Sometimes we put things on the back burner and need to be paying attention to what is going on right around us. Love and prayers--Kookie


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2007)

darn.... i was hoping at least you would have Tony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Apr 27, 2007)

i miss her too


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 27, 2007)

:scared:


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 27, 2007)

I chatted with Lisa the other day!!! She and Chris are doing very well, they are getting back involved with church and staying busy. They will be going to Costa Rica soon!!

overall she is very happy and misses everyone dearly

p.s.................I passed all our MUT love on to her!!!


----------



## lynnda (Apr 27, 2007)

I am so gald to hear that they are doing so well!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update dentaldee....i miss her posts and i'm glad they're doing good. Will she ever come back to post here???? I hope so.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Lisa

Glad to hear you and Chris are doing well! We miss you on MUT! Take care and hugs!


----------



## Shelley (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update Dee! I am glad she and Chris are doing well. I miss Lisa, she is hilarious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 28, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing well!!


----------



## Mina (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 28, 2007)

That's great Dee! I'm glad to hear they're doing well! How did you chat with her? I had what I thought was her msn screenname, but it's not working. Thanks for updating us!


----------

